# What case do you like the best?



## zippersmith (Aug 23, 2011)

*I REALLY the Galaxy Nexus so far. I DOES seem a little slippery and smooth .... *
*so much that I'm scared I may drop it.*

*How about a case discussion?*

*What case are you using or what have you ordered*?
*My sister had an Otterbox defender on her Galaxy S II and it seemed too big ...(monsterous really).*

*I generally carry mine in the little cargo pocket on my Carhartt pants so want something a little grippy but not so much I can't extract it from the pocket (no gels).* *I don't care about kickstands, or gimmicks....just want something that won't fall in pieces (like a snap case tends to do) but will protect it if I drop it, while providing a little more traction for my hands.*

*ZS*


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm using the silicone case from verizon, it's definitely a keeper.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Take a look at TPU cases, sounds right up your alley. In the process of choosing one as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got the incipio case at Verizon store. It fits with the extended battery with a tiny space between the hard shell and rubber liner but barely notable. Looks and feels great and doesn't add much to the size of the phone.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

I also have an eye on his thread as well seeing as I have an extended battery and am looking for a case as well


----------



## IXIKelsonIXI (Jul 13, 2011)

+1 to the dual layer Incipio case. Wayyyy better quality than I was expecting. Solid protection, great fit. Going to get a Seidio Active when more colors come out, though.

Rabble rabble rabble.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

I got this case. Actually got the black one and a clear one. No bulk and fits with extended battery.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0060QQO0S/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

looking to this thread also been looking at tpu cases want a white one for some reason seen a TON on ebay for sub 5$ think i might go that route just not sure if i want gel too hard to get out of pocket :/


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I got the incipio case at Verizon store. It fits with the extended battery with a tiny space between the hard shell and rubber liner but barely notable. Looks and feels great and doesn't add much to the size of the phone.


Is it easy for it to snap off if drops on the floor?


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Is it easy for it to snap off if drops on the floor?


I have the Incipio case with the extended battery as well. I would not think that the case would snap off if dropped due to the way the outer piece attaches to the device. I have not dropped my GN though [knocks on wood].


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

I went with the otter box defender. I move around a lot at work and need some serious protection. It's bulky, but I don't really give a crap. It's a very snug fit. When not at work I take it off and run naked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm gettin my G-Nex Friday!! Yeah me! But I've only used tpu cases and they work fine for me. I'm a delivery driver, so I use my phone a lot, GPS, text, phone calls, in and out of the truck, etc. Dropped my tbolt first day I had it. Had the tpu case on it. Not a scratch. I'm sticking with tpu.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Ordered a Casemate...using the GEL one from Verizon ($19.99). Will order the Seidio when Blue is available...I'm a case whore.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Got the silicone case from verizon, 18 dollars with discount. Too expensive, but fits well, and has cut outs for all the buttons and ports. Downside is that it is a little too thick... But the feel of the case is really great.

Also got an S-Line case from eBay, 7 dollars and free shipping. the case is a stiffer material, doesn't have cutouts for any buttons (bad), and is noticeably thinner (good). If the S-Line had button cutouts, it would be perfect for me. I'm thinking about doing some surgery on it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Got the silicone case from verizon, 18 dollars with discount. Too expensive, but fits well, and has cut outs for all the buttons and ports. Downside is that it is a little too thick... But the feel of the case is really great.
> 
> Also got an S-Line case from eBay, 7 dollars and free shipping. the case is a stiffer material, doesn't have cutouts for any buttons (bad), and is noticeably thinner (good). If the S-Line had button cutouts, it would be perfect for me. I'm thinking about doing some surgery on it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've heard a lot about the S-Line. Can someone post a picture of their Nexus in an S-Line case?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I got this case: http://www.amazon.com/Diztronic-Flexible-Protector-SCH-i515-Packaging/dp/B0065PGWQ0/ref=pd_cp_cps_0

I like it. Snug and adds just enough protection without adding too much thickness or bulk. And gives you just a little extra grip. Oh, and I just purchased the extended battery this morning and it fits fine with it in.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

malpracti said:


> I went with the otter box defender. I move around a lot at work and need some serious protection. It's bulky, but I don't really give a crap. It's a very snug fit. When not at work I take it off and run naked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I got the Otterbox Commuter case. FYI it fits with the extended battery from VZW, it's snug but works. I've always loved their cases. Like you, the added bulk doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> I'm using the silicone case from verizon, it's definitely a keeper.


I got that case free when I bought it, not a fan. It's really loose on the phone and slips off easily.

As for the op, are you wearing Carhartts for work? If so the defender might be a good choice. It comes with a holster so you can stick it on your belt too.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

+1 XD


kook said:


> Will order the Seidio when Blue is available...I'm a case whore.


I also bought the Otterbox, I rather have the protection, the phone is still sexy. And it fits great with or without the Extended battery.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Rocking a black S-Line TPU case off Amazon. Fits well with extended battery. The back is part matte, so not too slippery or sticky, and the sides have checkering for positive gripping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I originally had the otterbox defender but returned it due to the bulkyness. Now I'm sporting the otterbox commuter.perfect mix of sleekness and protection.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Is it easy for it to snap off if drops on the floor?


Not at all. Very good fit. It reminds me of an otterbox commuter series. Rubber liner ebcases the phone then the hard outer shell snaps over very very snuggly. No chance of it coming apart if you threw it at the wall let alone drop it. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> +1 XD
> 
> I also bought the Otterbox, I rather have the protection, the phone is still sexy. And it fits great with or without the Extended battery.


This...

In fact, I was surprised at how thin (comparatively) this Otterbox is compared to previous phones (Thunderbolt, OG Droid..) My GNex in its new Otterbox defender is still considerably less bulky than my T Bolt was in its Defender...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone have any recommendations for TPU/S-Line brands? I'm not sure it makes much of a difference, but I obviously want to buy a quality-made case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the S line TPU case, very happy with mine since I cut out the volume and power button openings (the are covered stock).

Now my favorite case I've had on a phone, and I don't like cases. It adds very little volume to the phone, comes out of the pocket easily, but has some stickiness/grip to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Get the S line TPU case, very happy with mine since I cut out the volume and power button openings (the are covered stock).
> 
> Now my favorite case I've had on a phone, and I don't like cases. It adds very little volume to the phone, comes out of the pocket easily, but has some stickiness/grip to it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Which brand did you go with? There's like, 5 on Amazon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eljoker (Jun 8, 2011)

The verizon shell. It fits the extended and it also looks like the feather case only just a tad thicker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Verizon had two cases when I got mine. One silicone, and one made of harder plasticky rubber like material. As someone else posted, the silicone fit too loosely. I went with the more plastic like one. It was 27 bucks, a bit expensive for plasticky rubber material but its snug and will prevent damage in a drop as the lips on the front extend about half a centimeter farther than the screen.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

I like these s-line cases
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006NGGHQ6/ref=mp_s_a_5?qid=1324885898&sr=8-5








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

